
Five-hour startup work day is impossible - adelHBN
A German startup that develops websites, apps and e-commerce platforms, has a five-hour day work policy.  Employees come to work at 8am (apparently 8am is not even strictly enforced) and leave at 1pm.  That&#x27;s an hour after noon!  Apparently productivity is kept up by cutting out the fat - cell phones are turned off, company emails are checked only twice a day and meetings are kept to 15 mins.  The company was profitable in 2018, its first full year in business.  
A San Diego startup experimented with five-hour work days and after two years limited it to the summer months only.  This is all reported in the WSJ.  
I&#x27;ve been a founder and a CEO.  I&#x27;ve represented startups when I was an I.P. attorney, and later consulted for startups on the business side.  I just don&#x27;t see how it&#x27;s possible to do a 5-hour day.  I am a devoted husband, father and son, and am just green with envy if this is really working for some startups. 
I have a heck of a time cutting out work after 10 hrs a day.  
I doubt this 5-hour work day thing is a publicity stunt by these startups.  It seems genuine.  Comments?
======
SlyShy
I don't work more than five hours a day, four days a week. I frequently
surprise myself with labor saving inventions when I place time constraints on
my work.

